# firefox: Segmetation fault

## sigra

Whenever I try to use www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.13 it ends with Segmentation fault, for example when browsing facebook. When I try it in Valgrind it does not end with Segmentation fault, so I can browse normally, although slowly of course. The output shows several errors, including invalid reads, which can cause segmentation faults, if the program does not have permission to access the requested memory address. I have just re-emerged it with without any improvement. I use gcc 4.4.1. The ebuild does not seem to have a debug USE-flag to get debug symbols. Here is the Valgrind output:

$ valgrind /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

Memcheck, a memory error detector.

Copyright (C) 2002-2008, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

Using LibVEX rev 1878, a library for dynamic binary translation.

Copyright (C) 2004-2008, and GNU GPL'd, by OpenWorks LLP.

Using valgrind-3.4.0, a dynamic binary instrumentation framework.

Copyright (C) 2000-2008, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.

For more details, rerun with: -v

Warning: DWARF2 CFI reader: unhandled DW_OP_ opcode 0x55

Warning: DWARF2 CFI reader: unhandled DW_OP_ opcode 0x55

Warning: DWARF2 CFI reader: unhandled DW_OP_ opcode 0x55

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400C9CC: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x400405E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400C93E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x400405E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400D5D4: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x400405E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400D296: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x400405E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400C9CC: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4003F7F: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400C93E: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4003F7F: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400D296: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4003F7F: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4018078: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4001395: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x40009A6: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

Syscall param write(buf) points to uninitialised byte(s)

   at 0x4000982: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x405F722: __write_nocancel (in /lib/libpthread-2.9.so)

   by 0x61508CD: (within /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0)

 Address 0x43be60c is 12 bytes inside a block of size 1,024 alloc'd

   at 0x402853E: calloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so)

   by 0x614CE33: IceOpenConnection (in /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0)

Syscall param writev(vector[...]) points to uninitialised byte(s)

   at 0x4000982: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x428C443: writev (in /lib/libc-2.9.so)

   by 0x6A18248: (within /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.1.0)

 Address 0x43d3a7a is 10 bytes inside a block of size 2,048 alloc'd

   at 0x402A47F: malloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so)

   by 0x58A3601: g_malloc (in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4)

Syscall param writev(vector[...]) points to uninitialised byte(s)

   at 0x4000982: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x428C4BF: writev (in /lib/libc-2.9.so)

   by 0x6A18248: (within /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.1.0)

 Address 0x43d3a7a is 10 bytes inside a block of size 2,048 alloc'd

   at 0x402A47F: malloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so)

   by 0x58A3601: g_malloc (in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400C9CC: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4015BB3: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x401068B: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x406BBFC: (within /lib/libdl-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400CA13: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4015BB3: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x401068B: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x406BBFC: (within /lib/libdl-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400CA6D: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4015BB3: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x401068B: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x406BBFC: (within /lib/libdl-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400D5D4: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4015BB3: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x401068B: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x406BBFC: (within /lib/libdl-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x400D296: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x4015BB3: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x401068B: (within /lib/ld-2.9.so)

   by 0x406BBFC: (within /lib/libdl-2.9.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE0: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE5: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF57FF06: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FF15: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800EE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF5800F7: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800FD: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF16F6A1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF17348D: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE0: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE5: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF57FF06: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FF15: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800EE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF5800F7: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800FD: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FF1F: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1734B3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF58011C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1737A3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF580126: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1737A3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF580150: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1737A3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF580163: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1729CE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1737A3: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741C1: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE0: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FEE5: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF57FF06: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF57FF15: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800EE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF5800F7: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF5800FD: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Use of uninitialised value of size 4

   at 0xF58011C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0xF580126: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF18AB45: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3D19: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF173CBE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1741E2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1749C8: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3982: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B3CA2: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B8B16: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF1B95FE: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xF27BF3C: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

   by 0xEF2FF57: (within /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so)

Thread 6:

Invalid read of size 4

   at 0xBA0F2DC: (within /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so.12)

   by 0xB945E27: (within /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.12)

   by 0xB928CC9: (within /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.12)

   by 0x54CA99F: PK11_CipherOp (in /usr/lib/nss/libnss3.so.12)

   by 0x5445CA9: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x54487C0: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x545CA41: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x545CBD0: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x5461486: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x4F920E0: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9191D: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x485585F: (within /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

 Address 0xb636f9c is 972 bytes inside a block of size 974 alloc'd

   at 0x402A47F: malloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so)

   by 0x483B7F7: PR_Malloc (in /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

   by 0x4FA22A4: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F924CE: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9FAC1: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9FAF1: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x483388E: PR_Write (in /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

   by 0x4A830B2: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A8A9BC: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x512F958: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A8C1DC: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A82FDE: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

Invalid read of size 4

   at 0xBA0F17A: (within /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so.12)

   by 0xB945E27: (within /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.12)

   by 0xB928CC9: (within /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.12)

   by 0x54CA99F: PK11_CipherOp (in /usr/lib/nss/libnss3.so.12)

   by 0x5445CA9: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x54487C0: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x545CA41: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x545CBD0: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x5461486: (within /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12)

   by 0x4F920E0: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9191D: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x485585F: (within /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

 Address 0xd30edd8 is 1,072 bytes inside a block of size 1,075 alloc'd

   at 0x402A47F: malloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/x86-linux/vgpreload_memcheck.so)

   by 0x483B7F7: PR_Malloc (in /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

   by 0x4FA22A4: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F924CE: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9FAC1: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4F9FAF1: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x483388E: PR_Write (in /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so. :Cool: 

   by 0x4A830B2: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A8A9BC: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x512F958: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A8C1DC: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

   by 0x4A82FDE: (within /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libxul.so)

Thread 1:

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x403E826: (within /lib/libz.so.1.2.3)

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x403E795: (within /lib/libz.so.1.2.3)

Thread 9:

Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)

   at 0x6996485: (within /lib/libresolv-2.9.so)Last edited by sigra on Wed Sep 02, 2009 3:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cassiol

hello...

probably the problem is the flash. try upgrade the flash player.

if not work, try remove flash player and browse. 

it that works, please post emerge --info and emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash -pv

just remember, flash player not need more nspluginwrapper on amd64

----------

## Hu

It may not help, but it would be nice to get debug symbols for libc.  Please rebuild glibc with symbols so that invalid accesses inside libc display useful names.

----------

## Mike Hunt

You could also try renaming your $HOME/.mozilla folder then start firefox.  

Also you could upgrade to ~arch firefox-3.5.

@peter carri, is there a Internet Explorer for linux?

----------

## sigra

 *Hu wrote:*   

> It may not help, but it would be nice to get debug symbols for libc. Please rebuild glibc with symbols so that invalid accesses inside libc display useful names.

 I rebuilt it with "debug", but it did not help. Rebuilding with "debug -glibc-omitfp" to see if that works better. (By the way, uninstalling flash did not eliminate the segmentation fault.)

----------

## sigra

I have now emerged glibc with "debug -glibc-omitfp" and restarted the system. But still Valgrind does not show debug symbols in /lib/ld-2.9.so. What is wrong?

----------

